# To the computer experts... see if you can solve this



## aaronnorth (17 Jul 2009)

A fly inside the computer screen   Any ideas on getting this out  
As funny as it may seem it is really annoying!


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Jul 2009)

mmm....looks to me like you've got a bug!


----------



## a1Matt (17 Jul 2009)

lol. nice one Mark.

I can not think of anything other than the last resort of dismantling your monitor


----------



## chump54 (17 Jul 2009)

I had a 'storm' fly in my mac powerbook screen... it was really annoying, and there was nothing I could do about it. I think I read somewhere that apple tech support said it was impossible as it was a sealed unit   ...I think not. I would say that if it isn't dead wait until it gets into the corner and squish it there. mine was right in the middle of the screen.

Chris


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Jul 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> mmm....looks to me like you've got a bug!


  
good one.

Someone has suggested unclipping the font but i am worried incase it gets damaged, it was alive but it is know dead  I may wait untill it rots


----------



## Nelson (17 Jul 2009)

i've got four in my monitor.one from last year and three new  .the wife calls them thunder bugs.apparently come off cereal crops.got farm land all out back of me.
goodluck.


----------



## samc (17 Jul 2009)

just thought i wounder if iv got any and found one too


----------



## JamesC (17 Jul 2009)

You can dismantle the screen but it is a very tricky thing to do. You must try not to touch the polarising sheets or get any dust or dirt on them once it's opened up otherwise it will look a million times worse than it is now. I've opened up many screens to fix them and find it fairly easy now but it was a bit daunting the first few I did.

Do a search as I'm sure there must be many guides on how to open up the screens. I normally have to do it on screens where the CCFT (backlight) has blown.

James


----------



## SunnyP (17 Jul 2009)

Strong fan or hoover through the vents or opening of the casing of the back of the monitor may solve its death, and removal. DAMN FLIES.


----------



## JamesC (17 Jul 2009)

SunnyP said:
			
		

> Strong fan or hoover through the vents or opening of the casing of the back of the monitor may solve its death, and removal. DAMN FLIES.


Could be worth a try but I'd be amazed if it worked as the units are pretty well sealed. I'm actually amazed it managed to get in in the first place.

What might work and is at your own risk is to tap the screen whilst gently twisting it. This may dislodge the insect so it drops out of view. Be careful though as it's fairly easy to crack either of the two sheets of thin glass.

James


----------



## TDI-line (17 Jul 2009)

Shrimps or snails Aaron, the usual clean up crew would work.


----------



## JamesC (2 Nov 2009)

I remembered this post from a while ago. As a side earner I fix up old laptops to sell and have just brought a second hand screen that when turned on had exactly the same thing as Aaron's above. I dismantled the LCD panel and sure enough there between the front glass screen and the polarizing sheets was a dead insect. Looking under a strong magnifying glass confirmed that it was a thunderbug. I'm amazed at how it could get into the panel but having just done a Google search it seems to be quite a common occurance.

Anyway screen all re-assembled and working with no bugs  

James


----------



## aquaticmaniac (2 Nov 2009)

Set your background wallpaper to 'Flypaper'. 



Never had this happen to me, but good info for the future  8)


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Nov 2009)

i decided to leave it because i didnt fancy messing, it is still there but slowly rotting away!


----------



## paul.in.kendal (3 Nov 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> i decided to leave it because i didnt fancy messing, it is still there but slowly rotting away!


Ewwww!


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Nov 2009)

you cant tell, only that is half the size it used to be  :!:


----------

